# Setting up planted tank video



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's a video showing how I set this off-the-shelf system up, as a planted tank, from scratch.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=180


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Great job on a how to for a low tech tank.

Charlie


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a spectacular video! I wonder if there is a way I can show this at our local aquatic plant club?? For beginners this takes away a lot of the fear of failure.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> That is a spectacular video! I wonder if there is a way I can show this at our local aquatic plant club?? For beginners this takes away a lot of the fear of failure.


Thanks.

It is downloadable on iTunes and Miro.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Amazing video and a wonderful tool!

Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

Great video, thanks for showing this. Makes me want to take my anubias out and cut it into smaller bundles.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

gf225 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It is downloadable on iTunes and Miro.


I tried iTunes, the iTunes store and couldn't find this particular podcast. What did I do wrong?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> I tried iTunes, the iTunes store and couldn't find this particular podcast. What did I do wrong?


No idea, Hoppy. I don't have iTunes, I'm afraid.

I downloaded Miro last night. http://www.getmiro.com/download/windows.php

Then did a search for "Practical Fishkeeping". The video comes up as the first hit. It's about 212Mb.

I hope that helps. I'm not very computer-savvy to be honest!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you George. The secret is searching for Practical Fishkeeping. Now I just need to figure out how to show it at our group meeting.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Find someone with a laptop! You can also rent a computer projection system. Nice presentation skills George.


----------

